# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مهندسی شیمی علوم تحقیقات تهران یا تهران جنوب

## mimnoon

سلام دوستان 
برای انتخاب رشته آزاد ترید دارم که کدوم دانشگاه رو الویت اول قرار بدم ،علوم تحقیقات یا تهران جنوب ؟
کسی هست که تجربه درس خوندن در این دانشگاه ها رو داشته باشه و راهنمایی کنه ؟

----------


## Navid79

> سلام دوستان 
> برای انتخاب رشته آزاد ترید دارم که کدوم دانشگاه رو الویت اول قرار بدم ،علوم تحقیقات یا تهران جنوب ؟
> کسی هست که تجربه درس خوندن در این دانشگاه ها رو داشته باشه و راهنمایی کنه ؟


قطعا علوم تحقیقات علوم تحقیقات تو لایدن امسال رنک ۱۳ شد بالاتر از خواجه نصیر و اصفهان

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام دوستان 
> برای انتخاب رشته آزاد ترید دارم که کدوم دانشگاه رو الویت اول قرار بدم ،علوم تحقیقات یا تهران جنوب ؟
> کسی هست که تجربه درس خوندن در این دانشگاه ها رو داشته باشه و راهنمایی کنه ؟


قطعا و بلاشک علوم تحقیقات.

----------


## mimnoon

متشکرم از راهنماییتون

----------

